# Formularfeld im Firefox: Cursor weg



## sreinhardt (15. März 2007)

Ich bin gerade auf ein merkwürdiges Problem im Firefox gestoßen. Vielleicht kennt es jemand und hat ne Lösung.

Ich habe ein ganz simples Formular. Klicke ich jetzt ein Feld an, dann erscheint die Markierung zum Schreiben, also dieser senkrechte Strich / Cursor. Nur bei einem Feld nicht. Es unterscheidet sich im Syntax nicht von den anderen. Es ist genauso groß und hat auch keine CSS-Formatierung oder sonstiges.

Man kann das Feld anklicken und auch reinschreiben. Nur ist es für den Kunden verwirrend, wenn der altbekannte Cursor, also die Schreibmarkierung fehlt.Das witzige ist noch, dass der Cursor erscheint, wenn man 3 Zeichen eingegeben hat.

Der Cursor fehlt nur im Firefox bzw. Mozilla. Alle anderen Browser stellen es richtig dar.

Hat jemand nen Tipp?


----------



## Gumbo (15. März 2007)

Zeig doch mal das Problemkind.


----------

